# emerge -u world, problem bei shadow

## assassin

Beim paket shadow-4.0.4.1-r1 bekomme ich einen Fehler :

```

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See 'config.log' for more details.

[....]!!! bad configure

```

was für eine conf ist da falsch ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mo-ca

schau mal in die config.log und poste das, was da steht ...

----------

## assassin

und wo finde ich diese config.log ?

in /var/log/* ? dort hab ich nicht wirklich etwas gefunden.

mfg

Thomas

----------

## py-ro

Klingt nach verhunzten Compiler Einsellungen.

Poste mal die entsprechenden Einträge aus make.conf

----------

## assassin

Ich habe einen AMD Athlon 800 MHZ,

Was ich in meiner make.conf stehen habe :

```

USE="X -qt -kde gtk gtk2 gnome alsa directfb ssl xv dvd 3dnow evo"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

----------

## assassin

die config :

```
This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by configure, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.57a.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --disable-desrpc --with-libcrypt --with-libcrack --enable-shared=no --enable-static=yes --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --enable-nls --with-libpam --with-libcrack

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = guybrush

uname -m = i686

uname -r = 2.6.6-rc2

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #2 SMP Sun Apr 25 23:44:28 CEST 2004

/usr/bin/uname -p = AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = i686

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

hostinfo               = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/lib/ccache/bin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/lib/portage/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3

PATH: /usr/X11R6/bin

PATH: /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.04/bin

PATH: /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.04/jre/bin

PATH: /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.04/jre/javaws

PATH: /usr/qt/3/bin

PATH: /usr/kde/3.2/sbin

PATH: /usr/kde/3.2/bin

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:1516: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:1571: result: /bin/install -c

configure:1582: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:1625: result: yes

configure:1658: checking for gawk

configure:1674: found /bin/gawk

configure:1684: result: gawk

configure:1694: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:1714: result: yes

configure:1793: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

configure:1822: result: no

configure:1831: checking for strip

configure:1847: found /usr/bin/strip

configure:1858: result: strip

configure:1934: checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles

configure:1943: result: no

configure:1967: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:1993: result: gcc

configure:2275: checking for C compiler version

configure:2278: gcc --version </dev/null >&5

gcc (GCC) 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r3, ssp-3.3-7, pie-8.5.3)

Copyright (C) 2003 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:2281: $? = 0

configure:2283: gcc -v </dev/null >&5

Reading specs from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3/specs

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.3-r3/work/gcc-3.3.3/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/info --enable-shared --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --target=i686-pc-linux-gnu --with-system-zlib --enable-languages=c,c++ --enable-threads=posix --enable-long-long --disable-checking --enable-cstdio=stdio --enable-version-specific-runtime-libs --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3/include/g++-v3 --with-local-prefix=/usr/local --enable-shared --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --disable-multilib --disable-libunwind-exceptions --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=generic

Thread model: posix

gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r3, ssp-3.3-7, pie-8.5.3)

configure:2286: $? = 0

configure:2288: gcc -V </dev/null >&5

gcc: `-V' option must have argument

configure:2291: $? = 1

configure:2314: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:2317: gcc -mcpu=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  >&5

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: unrecognized option '--as-needed'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: use the --help option for usage information

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure:2320: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "shadow"

| #define VERSION "4.0.4.1"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:2359: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_env_CC_set=set

ac_cv_env_CC_value=gcc

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-mcpu=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_value='-mcpu=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer'

ac_cv_env_CXX_set=set

ac_cv_env_CXX_value=g++

ac_cv_env_F77_set=

ac_cv_env_F77_value=

ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_path_install='/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_prog_AWK=gawk

ac_cv_prog_CC=gcc

ac_cv_prog_ac_ct_STRIP=strip

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/shadow-4.0.4.1-r1/work/shadow-4.0.4.1/missing --run aclocal-1.7'

AMDEPBACKSLASH=''

AMDEP_FALSE=''

AMDEP_TRUE=''

AMTAR='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/shadow-4.0.4.1-r1/work/shadow-4.0.4.1/missing --run tar'

ANSI2KNR=''

AR=''

AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/shadow-4.0.4.1-r1/work/shadow-4.0.4.1/missing --run autoconf'

AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/shadow-4.0.4.1-r1/work/shadow-4.0.4.1/missing --run autoheader'

AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/shadow-4.0.4.1-r1/work/shadow-4.0.4.1/missing --run automake-1.7'

AWK='gawk'

CC='gcc'

CCDEPMODE=''

CFLAGS='-mcpu=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer'

CPP=''

CPPFLAGS=''

CXX='g++'

CXXCPP=''

CXXDEPMODE=''

CXXFLAGS='-mcpu=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer'

CYGPATH_W='echo'

DEFS=''

DEPDIR=''

ECHO='echo'

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

EXEEXT=''

F77=''

FFLAGS=''

GMSGFMT=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='${SHELL} $(install_sh) -c -s'

INTLLIBS=''

LDFLAGS=''

LIBCRACK=''

LIBCRYPT=''

LIBICONV=''

LIBINTL=''

LIBMD=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBPAM=''

LIBS=''

LIBSKEY=''

LIBTOOL=''

LN_S=''

LTLIBICONV=''

LTLIBINTL=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAINT='#'

MAINTAINER_MODE_FALSE=''

MAINTAINER_MODE_TRUE='#'

MAKEINFO='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/shadow-4.0.4.1-r1/work/shadow-4.0.4.1/missing --run makeinfo'

MKINSTALLDIRS=''

MSGFMT=''

MSGMERGE=''

OBJEXT=''

PACKAGE='shadow'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT=''

PACKAGE_NAME=''

PACKAGE_STRING=''

PACKAGE_TARNAME=''

PACKAGE_VERSION=''

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

POSUB=''

RANLIB=''

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP='strip'

U=''

USE_NLS=''

VERSION='4.0.4.1'

XGETTEXT=''

YACC=''

ac_ct_AR=''

ac_ct_CC=''

ac_ct_CXX=''

ac_ct_F77=''

ac_ct_RANLIB=''

ac_ct_STRIP='strip'

am__fastdepCC_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCC_TRUE=''

am__fastdepCXX_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCXX_TRUE=''

am__include=''

am__leading_dot='.'

am__quote=''

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build=''

build_alias=''

build_cpu=''

build_os=''

build_vendor=''

datadir='${prefix}/share'

exec_prefix=''

host='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu=''

host_os=''

host_vendor=''

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='${prefix}/info'

install_sh='/var/tmp/portage/shadow-4.0.4.1-r1/work/shadow-4.0.4.1/install-sh'

libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localstatedir='${prefix}/var'

mandir='${prefix}/man'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='${prefix}/etc'

target_alias=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE "shadow"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

#define PACKAGE_NAME ""

#define PACKAGE_STRING ""

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

#define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

#define VERSION "4.0.4.1"

configure: exit 77

```

----------

## assassin

Ich denke hier ist der Fehler :

```

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: unrecognized option '--as-needed' 

```

was ist nun zu tun ??????????????'

----------

## amne

Einem flüchtigen Blick zufolge behandeln die hier angegebenen Urls das gleiche Problem:

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1112821#1112821

 :Arrow:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=49363

----------

## assassin

Nein tut mir leid, es ist nicht das gleiche Problem...ich habe schon andere Threads gesehen mit ähnlichem Problem, jedoch ohne Lösung...

ich würde eigentlich nur gerne wissen was ich wegen der

"unrecognized option" zu tun habe ???   :Question: 

peas peas

Thomas

----------

## georgz

I have the same issue after I upgraded yesterday... Can't emerge anything, all breaks with this error.

I suspect binutils to be the culprit, as it was the last package which has been successfully compiled before shadow...

Will have to further investigate.

----------

## georgz

See

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=166696&highlight=asneeded

----------

## assassin

Ich habe das Packet binutils aus dem angegebenen Thread heruntergeladen und in das entsprechende verzeichnis kopiert.....aber bei "emerge --usepkg binutils" nimmt er mir immernoch die alte version, was soll das ??

peaspeas

Thomas Brülhart

----------

## georgz

Hast Du's so vorliegen:

/usr/portage/packages/All/binutils-2.15.90.0.3-r1.tbz2 ??

Entweder ist Dein Pfad hier falsch, oder evtl die Permissions...

----------

## assassin

das verzeichnis ../packages/All existierte nicht  :Smile: 

hat funktioniert, vielen dank !

peaspeas

Thomas

----------

## veith

hello,

had the same compiler-prob....

under bugs I found 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=49363#c11

what worked for me, although I don't know if it is a sec.-risk at all.

Thank for so may answers....

----------

